# DVI/IMA ADPCM--welches Programm?



## brel (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welches Programm (außer cool edit)  *.*wav als DVI/IMA ADPCM abspeichern kann?
Danke im Voraus!
brel


----------



## brel (2. November 2004)

Hallo nochmal,
habe mir inzwischen selber helfen können, also falls jemand die gleiche Frage hat: das gute alte WaveLab (ich hatte es noch 'rumliegen, Version 3.0) bringt es auch.
MfG
brel


----------

